

Self-driving cars can be fooled by fake signals - IraqCombatVet
http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/05/self-driving-car-lidar-exploit/

======
andrewchambers
Its also easy to put a fake cardboard obstacle on the road. People tend not to
do it.

It is no different to shining a laser pointer into drivers eyes from a
motorway bridge. The police will show up pretty fast.

~~~
gress
It's very different. Much harder to detect and doesn't have the moral
implication of damaging a human's eyes.

------
IraqCombatVet
As much as I want self driving cars I'm a bit skeptical about this tech. I'm
sure many of you are as well. Technology is meant to be manipulated whether
for good or bad. And it always seems that the bad outweighs the good.

How can manufacturers assure the masses that their cars won't get hacked or
manipulated in a manner that leads to something tragic? I'm thinking they
can't.

